# Job start date and 6 months payslip query (spouse visa app)



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi.

My situation:
My employment start date is 14/04/2014. Next week (14/10/14) this will be 6 months at my employer (permanent, salaried, above £18.6k gross). 

Iv been issued payslips for months apr, may, jun, jul, aug, sep (so 6 payslips), and have the 6 bank statements supporting these. I get paid at the end of each month.

My question is:

If I make a spouse visa application on or directly after 14/10/2014, and supply the payslips/bank statements for apr-sep will this be acceptable?

The only slight worry I have is that technically the sept payslip shows pay till 30/09/2014, which does not show up to 14/10/2014. Yet it is 6 months worth of payslips as usually required.

Waiting another month for the next pay round would drag the application date too far for us.

Thank you kindly for any help.


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

Also to add to this.
My payslips all show a gross salary (including the first half month i worked) of £2500.
But the taxable pay is:
Apr: £1470
May: £2500
Jun: £2500
Jul: £2500
Aug: £2500
Sep: £2500

Gross salary states £2500 which is above £18.6k pro rata. But if they take 'taxable pay' (pre-tax) then the pro rata pay is below £18.6k (in which case I have savings that can make up the difference, held for 6+ months).


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

You would have to wait another month as your first month is less than the £1550. If you used savings they would have to be around £18 000 (not worked it out exactly) In fact possibly more as they will take the lowest monthly pay slip to work out the required amount in savings


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> You would have to wait another month as your first month is less than the £1550. If you used savings they would have to be around £18 000 (not worked it out exactly) In fact possibly more as they will take the lowest monthly pay slip to work out the required amount in savings


Hi there, as mentioned I have the savings required IF they took the lowest pay (because its not clear if they take basic gross salary, or taxable pay (pre-tax) from the payslip).

The question from my first post still stands though.


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

Also, since I started work after the tax year (and only done part time jobs before that at other companies) I do not have a P60. 
Is it ok not to include any P60 and write a note explaining I do not have one yet?


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

It's okay to not have the P60...

They are looking at pre-tax earnings for Category A.

Your April payslip will cause your application to be refused. Either wait until you have the October one, or if you have savings sufficient to cover the shortfall in cash in a readily accessible account which has been untouched for 6 months, then add the savings to the income - Category A + Category D.


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

Pallykin said:


> It's okay to not have the P60...
> 
> They are looking at pre-tax earnings for Category A.
> 
> Your April payslip will cause your application to be refused. Either wait until you have the October one, or if you have savings sufficient to cover the shortfall in cash in a readily accessible account which has been untouched for 6 months, then add the savings to the income - Category A + Category D.


Hi Pallykin,

I have savings to make the shortfall (catA+D). My query in the first post is about the dates, and if my 6x april to end of sep payslips are sufficient if my 6 month work anniversary is oct 14th.

Thanks.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

gambit said:


> Hi Pallykin,
> 
> I have savings to make the shortfall (catA+D). My query in the first post is about the dates, and if my 6x april to end of sep payslips are sufficient if my 6 month work anniversary is oct 14th.
> 
> Thanks.


I believe it should be, but wait for confirmation from others.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You are going to have to wait if you are relying on Category A. Not only must you be employed for 6 months but your pay slips must cover a full 6 months period. If you apply on 14 October you will have been employed for 6 months but you will only have pay slips covering 5 1/2 months.

Can you apply under Category B? Were you employed at another job in the 6 months before you started your current job?


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

nyclon said:


> You are going to have to wait if you are relying on Category A. Not only must you be employed for 6 months but your pay slips must cover a full 6 months period. If you apply on 14 October you will have been employed for 6 months but you will only have pay slips covering 5 1/2 months.
> 
> Can you apply under Category B? Were you employed at another job in the 6 months before you started your current job?


Unfortunately my employment in the prior 6 months was just some part time temping. Not enough, and would make things even more complex to present.

Seems this 6 months payslip thing is a bit unsure. After this reply, I rang up 2 of those free visa answers phone lines on immigration laywer websites and they said it should be fine. Then I called up the UKBA enquiry line (at an extortionate rate of ~£1.50 per min!) and the lady on the other end said that to be safer to wait for next months payslip, as it would depend on how the ECO sees it :/ .

Is this extrotionate official UKBA line usually good with advice?
She told me for my passport to photocopy every page. And unless im self employed/a ceo P60 isnt needed.

She said the more details i provide the better. Eg giving my degree certificate. And also even if im applying Cat.A salary only, to also provide evidence of savings as it will show the ECO that I have backup money etc.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

gambit said:


> Unfortunately my employment in the prior 6 months was just some part time temping. Not enough, and would make things even more complex to present.
> 
> Seems this 6 months payslip thing is a bit unsure. After this reply, I rang up 2 of those free visa answers phone lines on immigration laywer websites and they said it should be fine. Then I called up the UKBA enquiry line (at an extortionate rate of ~£1.50 per min!) and the lady on the other end said that to be safer to wait for next months payslip, as it would depend on how the ECO sees it :/ .


It's not unsure at all. You'll find numerous threads from people who have been misinformed by immigration solicitors. 

From FM-SE:

Where the person is in salaried employment in the UK at the date of application, has been employed by their current employer for *at least 6 months* and *has been paid throughout the period of 6 months prior to the date of application *at a level of gross annual salary which equals or exceeds the level relied upon in paragraph

You have not been paid throughout the period. 




> Is this extrotionate official UKBA line usually good with advice?
> She told me for my passport to photocopy every page. And unless im self employed/a ceo P60 isnt needed.
> 
> She said the more details i provide the better. Eg giving my degree certificate. And also even if im applying Cat.A salary only, to also provide evidence of savings as it will show the ECO that I have backup money etc.


No, unfortunately, it is generally not good advice.

She's wrong. More doesn't = better. Your degree has nothing to do with anything. If you are applying under Category A then you should provide documentation to back that up only. They only care that you meet the requirement. They don't care if you have backup money. There is no need to exceed it and in fact throwing extra unneeded information in can only cause confusion. You'll be sending a pile of documentation and the risk is that if you send something unnecessary they might focus on that instead of documents that actually back up your case. Resist the urge over document.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

My sponsor is in the same situation. He began work on the 7th of July. Does that mean we need to wait until Feb to apply as his July work statement is not enough? We do have more than 36,000 pounds in savings in the uk, and more than 35,000 in the us. I don't remember if we can combine current work and savings if it is less than 6 months employment. He just relocated to the UK last April. 
Thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are applying under Category A as stated above you need to be in the job for 6 months and you need to have been paid through an entire 6 months period. So, if starting on 7 July resulted in a pro-rated payment, you'll have to wait until he has 6 full months of pay slips.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for that. Is that true, even if we can meet the financial requirement through a combination of UK savings? He was out of the UK prior to his start date and not in employment of over the minimum. 
I will try and locate the information on the UK gov website too.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

I just had a look at the website for the financial requirements and it does look like we can combine savings if my sponsor has been in employment for less than six months. 
Our situation:
Work contract began July 7th. Payslip does not include London waiting, which is an additional 4000 pounds. 
We plan to apply Jan 20th. He will have been in employment for over 6 months, we have bank statements and payslips for 6 months, but first month is prorated and for the sum of 1539 pounds. He earns 1600 pounds monthly. I am fairly certain that is post tax. 
If we have savings in the UK of over 30,000 pounds (more than 6 months) and savings in the US of over 35,000, can we apply in late Jan or do we have to wait for the 6 full payslips? 
I am looking at the document online, but want to make sure. We don't want to risk the application over a few weeks. Thank you again.


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

jessicalees said:


> I just had a look at the website for the financial requirements and it does look like we can combine savings if my sponsor has been in employment for less than six months.
> Our situation:
> Work contract began July 7th. Payslip does not include London waiting, which is an additional 4000 pounds.
> We plan to apply Jan 20th. He will have been in employment for over 6 months, we have bank statements and payslips for 6 months, but first month is prorated and for the sum of 1539 pounds. He earns 1600 pounds monthly. I am fairly certain that is post tax.
> ...


Hi It seems literally the exact same situation I asked about. I have the pro-ratad pay for the first month (not a complete whole worked month) and I also have the savings to make up the difference if they consider the first month low pay.

BUT, I think even in you are combining salary and savings, if your current salary doesnt cover a full 6 months then it doesnt fit under Cat.A. You would have to show a full 12 month salary history (Cat.B).

Iv decided not to risk it, and wait for the 7th month statement. That way we can just apply via Cat.A only (no savings needed) and the application should be a more straightforward one for them to process.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jessicalees said:


> I just had a look at the website for the financial requirements and it does look like we can combine savings if my sponsor has been in employment for less than six months.
> Our situation:
> Work contract began July 7th. Payslip does not include London waiting, which is an additional 4000 pounds.
> We plan to apply Jan 20th. He will have been in employment for over 6 months, we have bank statements and payslips for 6 months, but first month is prorated and for the sum of 1539 pounds. He earns 1600 pounds monthly. I am fairly certain that is post tax.
> ...


Under Category A there is no getting around working for 6 months and being paid for a full 6 months.

Under Category B you have to be in a job earning £18,600/year AND you have to have earned £18,600 in the past 12 months. If you aren't earning £18,600/year you can add your savings using the formula: 2.5 times the shortfall PLUS £16,000. However, you can't combine savings with previous earnings, that is the earnings over the last 12 months so that's not going to work for you.


Here is the relevant information:

5.3.10. So, under Category B, the assessment of the financial requirement is based on:

(1) The gross annual salary or income from salaried or non-salaried employment at the date of application. This source can be combined with Category C: non-employment income, Category D: cash savings and Category E: pension; and

(2) *The actual amount of gross income received from any salaried or non-salaried employment in the 12 months prior to the application.* This can be combined with the actual gross income received from Category C: non-employment income and Category E: pension over the same 12-month period. *Category D: cash savings cannot be used under (2).*

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...337420/Annex_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I was afraid to hear that truth! You would think a work contract would show the start date, pay rate, etc for the mid month payslip and also prove current employment. 
Well, I am glad I looked before I applied. It is better not to risk a delay or a denial. Just a shame policies are made with no thought to actual application. I have already been 7 months apart from my husband and now it will be another 4. I wish the UK government would also recognize the financial hardship this forces people to undertake- families paying two separate rents, not sharing household bills, besides the emotional toll. It is not the greatest way to try and start you new life! Enough ranting, sorry. 
Best of luck with your application!


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

jessicalees said:


> I have already been 7 months apart from my husband and now it will be another 4.


You have the option of visiting him as long as you can show strong ties to cause you to return home after the visit.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

I know. He is coming to visit Japan in a few weeks. But the 800 pound plane ticket is just another huge cost of our immigration and I also don't have a long holiday period with my job. I shouldn't sound so negative, so I apologize. It is just really frustrating to have a forced separate life for so long.


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

jessicalees said:


> I know. He is coming to visit Japan in a few weeks. But the 800 pound plane ticket is just another huge cost of our immigration and I also don't have a long holiday period with my job. I shouldn't sound so negative, so I apologize. It is just really frustrating to have a forced separate life for so long.


It's really frustrating that legitimate couples with legitimate relationship and no real financial trouble have to go through painful and stressfuil (personal and financial) time apart, just because so many others abused the system and made it so stiff for us now!

Oh well, hope these months go quickly.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for your support and advice! Thanks for reminding me that there is also a legitimate reason for having such a detailed immigration procedure. We should feel fortunate that we meet all the minimum requirements too and it is just a matter of waiting. 
Thanks again. The info here has been invaluable.


----------



## zaeedh (May 22, 2014)

Sorry to hijack your thread, i didn't want to create a new one just to ask this simple question. I started my employment on the 06/05/2013, i want to know on which date i can apply? Will it be 06/11/2013 as i have read somewhere that once you reach 26 weeks you can apply so that would make it the 04/11/2013. Should i just play it safe and wait the extra 2 days?


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

I want to help you, but I don't understand your question. Your dates are from 2013 and I am not sure of what you need to know. Please reask and I will try to help you.


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

I have another question related to my query:
-I will get my 6th 'full' payslip at the end of this month (october). But I wont get the corresponding Barclays bank statement untill mid-late November. 
Can anyone advise me the exact way to approach this so I can get a statement showing the incoming October salary without waiting till mid november?

I heard something about interim statements, I think barclays just print a basic money in/out list in branch, but theres no letterhead etc.

Thanks


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

You could phone them and ask them to send you a statement or you could print it off yourself and get them to stamp and sign it..


----------

